# compare C-50...Time VXR



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like any feedback from someone with first hand knowledge of these two frames. I am interested in stiffness ride quality and climbing. I have ridden the C-50 but not the Time. Any help much appreciated. Objective review please.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*since you received no replies in 3 days*



ciclisto said:


> I would like any feedback from someone with first hand knowledge of these two frames. I am interested in stiffness ride quality and climbing. I have ridden the C-50 but not the Time. Any help much appreciated. Objective review please.


If I were you I would ask on Frames/Forks forum on this very web site as your question is about more than one brand i.e. Time riders are probably not reading this and C-50 riders are deservedly biased!

I read a UK cycling magazine about 1 year ago who did a large group test which included VXR and C-50 and Madone 5.9 and Look 486 and Scott CR-1 and one or two others (Decathlon?).

Both C-50 and VXR are great based on that test, they did like Time VXR a little more than C-50 (and Madone they like best overall) but at this level there is nothing in them beyond personal preferences. I have Madone 5.9 and its geometry do not suit my sorry old shape too well. I am sure Lance loved his! 8^)

I recommend you select one that fits you better because Time geometry is different to C-50. The C-50 has approx 1 degree steeper STA and HTA (same as Madone) and the rest is quite similar as far as I can see wrt tube lengths. I have also been looking at C-50 and Time (Edge) and decided to order Time because I want slacker angles because I lack core and flexibility. If I had the luxury of tolerating 74 STA (in my size) then I might have gone for C-50 because it is cheaper than Time VXR.

Good luck regardless, if it fits, buy with confidence.


----------

